# Looking back:  Five Years Ago Today



## Bobw235 (May 20, 2016)

It was five years ago this week when my wife and I were in Manchester, England to visit my son and our new grandson.  We stayed in an old hotel right in City Centre. During our visit we spent some time wandering around the downtown shops and there was an area with vendors selling food and crafts.  We also visited an ancient cathedral.  Here are some of the shots I took that day.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 20, 2016)

Lovely!  Now, you've made me hungry Bob!  I've never visited Manchester.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 20, 2016)

I really liked staying there.  Great for shopping and people watching.  Plenty of restaurants.  Convenient to the rails.  Next time we go back to visit my son, I think we'll stay in the city again.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 20, 2016)

Any idea when your next trip is?


----------



## Bobw235 (May 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Any idea when your next trip is?



Probably next year I'm sad to say.  Things with our daughter-in-law are strained and that makes any trip less appealing.  It's a tough situation.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 20, 2016)

I can understand that completely.


----------

